# 2019 Nissan Rogue going into limp mode



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Bought a Rogue SL AWD 2019 demo from Nissan dealership.I have been driving it for about month and half. And the strangest thing happened 3 times without warning, and without being able to reproduce the problem.
First time: was making a U-turn , street had some snow on it , while turning and finally facing the opposite direction I try to speed up because incoming traffic, to my dismay the gas pedal hit the floor however the car continue with same speed of initial momentum it would be a few seconds before accelerated like normal.
Second time: after leaving the highway, try to overtake a tractor trailer from right side and the same thing gas pedal would go all the way down but no response until push a few times more.
Third time and worst: waiting my turn to make left at a traffic light , once it turn yellow and saw incoming traffic stopping, decided to proceed only to notice a car decided last min to go through, pressed the gas to get out of the way just for the same thing to happen, the continue with the same initial slow speed, almost like if the engine had stalled, however was still running. The other car managed to stop and not hit me, I felt like an idiot, also scare and powerless for a few seconds, the everything went back to normal. I took the to the dealership that same morning only to be told the is nothing wrong and the issue could no be replicated.
Contacted Nissan Canada and they only created a concern ticket. The only thing I've done differently now is not using the smart parking brake. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

With a car that new, there is something clearly wrong. I don't know the throttle system on our Rogues, (I have a '19) but I imagine it's fly by wire, so the pedal has no physical connection with the throttle body on the intake. One thing I would certainly check is to make sure you have remoselessly clean battery terminals, a dirty ground connection can make all sorts of weird things happen. Have you narrowed it down to any common driving condition?


----------



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Will be take a look, but the battery connection looks spotless. I told the dealership, the only variable that I remember, the parking auto hold function being on if I remember correctly.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

Or you could, you know, take it to the factory trained and certified repair technicians at your nearest Nissan dealership, and have the problem addressed by professionals....rather than poke blindly in the dark, and only frustrate yourself and potentially damage the car further.


----------



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello Professor samtazz ,My thread was intended to see if more people had the same problem, and if any solution was found, yes car was brought to the dealership, nothing was found. I don't poke my car aimlessly, since this seem to be a problem with electronics and without a code the faulty part cannot be identified. And as far technicians go. I don't trust them blindly.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

2017.5 and up Rogues have an improved transmission cooler, so I kinda doubt the trans is actually overheating unless you were towing something uphill on a 90 degree day in a stiff headwind. Have you tried reproducing it in sport vs. eco mode?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

'professor' don't be a jackass.


----------



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> 2017.5 and up Rogues have an improved transmission cooler, so I kinda doubt the trans is actually overheating unless you were towing something uphill on a 90 degree day in a stiff headwind. Have you tried reproducing it in sport vs. eco mode?


Well , I've stayed clear of eco and sport mode . Since I find regular mode to be more responsive with the high revs of sport mode. Nothing has happened since last episode. Except once coming out of a carwash, where driveway was icy and same thing happened. I've heard traction control can be very aggressive to the point, of no throttle response for a couple seconds.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You state that you're now not using the smart parking brake function. Was the problem occurring with the smart parking brake switch on? If so, has the problem gone away after you shut the switch off?

If the problem occurs irregardless of the switch setting, then there may be an intermittent problem with the "drive-by-wire" throttle control system. The gas pedal sensor or the throttle valve motor may be marginal. Make sure the harness connectors on both components are secure. However *don't* disconnect the harness connectors or else you'll be forced to perform "relearning" of the system which I'm sure you want to stay away from. At this point it's a good idea to perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set that may pertain to the throttle system. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores; also most auto parts stores can perform the readout free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------

